# Too Late To Castrate?



## HogEmAll (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a litter of 5 pigs. They're a feral breed. Right now they're about 5 months old and weigh an average of about 70lbs. 2 of the shoats are boars, and I've let them go without castrating them. I had a buyer that wanted them to be intact, but that has since fallen through. Now I can't find anyone else to buy them, and I don't want them to start breeding with their sisters. Seperating them is also out of the question, since I don't really have any room to build another pen.

So, are they too old to castrate? I've never done it before....will I need to get someone to help me?


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

No it is not to late to do the deed ,,, but you are going to DEFINATLY need help ,, probably more then alittle, i would not attempt it with less then 3 people 2 to hold & one to cut.
a 70 lb pig is going to be a good challange, especially with someone with no experience in the process. my advice would be to find someone who has done it plenty & get them to help you, even if it means paying them.
While the whole process is not hard in the least it is quite a challange if your new at it. good luck & keep us posted on how it goes.
Rick


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

Check out this thread.

Pete

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=52017&highlight=castrate+big+pig


----------



## Snakeoil (Mar 13, 2005)

Never too late, 5 months and only 70 lbs?


----------



## smokie (May 26, 2005)

we have done them up to 300 lbs., it wasnt fun but it can be done. best way we have found for doing them when they are that size is grab the tail and ears and lift them off the ground, let their front feet barely touch the ground. that way it is easier to keep em from movin around so much. i also agree have a few people to help, i would also agree the person doin the cuttin be experienced. good luck. for the pig bein only 70 lbs. at that age is because feral pigs grow slower.


----------



## HogEmAll (Jul 20, 2005)

Snakeoil said:


> Never too late, 5 months and only 70 lbs?


These are not domestic hogs. They are a feral breed and grow much slower.


----------

